# Great works you wish had been recorded by one of the great performers but weren't



## Bayreuth (Jan 20, 2015)

In other words, are there any works that you believe have been unfairly "ignored" or overlooked by the greatest performers??
I believe that some works didn't get recorded as much as they should, and when they did they were recorded by good or very good conductors and performers, but not always by the best. For instance, I miss a recording of Shostakovich's Piano Concerto no. 2 by someone like Argerich, Richter, etc. with any of the greatest orchestras in the world. 

Anyone feels the same about any other work??


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Far and away, the work I wish I could have a recording of is the Beethoven piano sonata #32 (arguably his greatest along with #29) by Emil Gilels who passed away suddenly before he could complete the full cycle (the sonata #1 was missed out on also).


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

I would have to say it would probably be Herbert Von Karajan (this is just off the top of my head) conducting the Langsam (adagio) from Mahler's 3rd Symphony (or the same conducting the Deryck Cooke addition of Mahler's 10th Symphony). There are so many options here. I might weigh back in on this with a few more ideas.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2015)

Why so much past tense here?


----------



## Überstürzter Neumann (Jan 1, 2014)

I find it a great pity that Nikolaus Harnoncourt never did a complete cycle of Bruckner's symphonies, and especially that he never came around to record no.6 (He did 3, 4, 5, 7, 8 and 9 with different orchestras).


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

^
^ 

Ditto Giulini and Stein - I'd have liked either or both to have recorded the 5th at least.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

I agree. Gilels' Op,110 is wonderful, such a pity not to have Op111. He was a pianist who took great care over the simple things, hence excellent with Grieg's Lyric Pieces.


----------

